# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Nha Trang - Du lich Nha Trang

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Nha Trang* -* du lich Nha Trang*
Nha Trang là một thành phố ven biển thuộc tỉnh Khánh Hòa. Nha Trang nổi tiếng về các resort bờ biển của Việt Nam, nơi này có không khí sống động và thành thị hơn hẳn các khu du lịch biển khác như Mũi Né hay Phú Quốc. Nha Trang cũng là trung tâm lặn biển của Việt Nam đồng thời cũng là nơi thường xuyên tổ chức các cuộc thi hoa hậu tầm cỡ quốc gia cũng như thế giới.


Mời bạn cùng Didau.org lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Nha Trang để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*Đến Nha Trang vào thời điểm nào?*

Tháng 8, thường thì ở Nha Trang vào tháng 8, những người làm du lịch thường chọn lấy cái tiêu điểm rất là du lịch “Tháng 8 Nha Trang biển hẹn”. Thiên thời địa lợi, từ tháng 7 cho đến hết tháng 9, trời tiết nắng đẹp đối lập với những cơn mưa lụt lội khó chịu tại Hà Nội và Sài Gòn, quá thuận lợi cho những chuyến lênh đênh trên biển hay chỉ ngồi ở 1 góc công viên ngắm nhìn biển thôi cũng khiến cho ai ghé thăm Nha Trang chẳng muốn rời xa.

*Đi lại:*

Phương tiện đi lại và tới Nha Trang 

Lịch trình các tuyến xe Bus tại Nha Trang

*Kinh nghiệm du lịch Nha Trang:*

Các địa điểm nên tới khi du lịch Nha Trang

Tư vấn chia sẻ kinh nghiệm du lịch Nha Trang

Tổng hợp các điểm du lịch Nha Trang 

Du lịch Nha Trang tự túc 3 ngày 

Du lịch Nha Trang ngon, bỏ, rẻ

Một số lưu ý khi du lịch Nha Trang 

Địa chỉ các quán ẩm thực đặc trưng ở Nha Trang

Kinh nghiệm đi ăn tại Nha Trang 

Cần biết khi tắm Bùn Khoáng tại Nha Trang 

Các điểm ATM và ngân hàng tại Nha Trang

Mua sắm ở Nha Trang

Địa chỉ quán ăn ngon ở Nha Trang

Những địa chỉ ăn chơi ở Nha Trang

----------


## thietht

Quyến rũ Bãi Trũ 

Đi Nha Trang tắm nước khoáng

Khu du lịch Trăm Trứng độc đáo ở Nha Trang

Đến Diên Khánh tắm Suối Tiên 

Nét cổ điển ở Nha Trang Xưa

Viện Hải Dương Học Nha Trang

Nhà thờ đá tại Nha Trang

Hòn Chồng

Hòn Tre

Vịnh Vân Phong 

Hòn Mun 

Đầm Nha Phu Nha Trang - Từ biển biếc đến rừng xanh 

Hòn Sầm Nha Trang : quyến rũ vì nét hoang sơ 

Tháp Bà Ponagar Nha Trang và một truyền thuyết đẹp 

Vịnh Cam Ranh Nha Trang : Khám phá bức tranh thiên nhiên tuyệt tác 

Đến biển Dốc Lết Khánh Hòa để tận hưởng những điều thú vị 

Du ngoạn thác Yang Ly – Nha Trang 

Ðộc đáo chùa Ốc Khánh Hòa 

"Phố Tây" ở Nha Trang

Khu du lịch sinh thái thể thao waterland suối thạch lâm

Lặn biển Hòn Mun

Kỳ thú hành trình chinh phục thác Tà Gụ

Ninh Vân, chút nguyên sơ của vịnh Nha Trang 

Khám phá khu du lịch Con Sẻ Tre

Hòn Bà nguyên sơ 

Tour 4 đảo, đặc sản du lịch Nha Trang

Độc đáo nhà thờ Núi 

An Lam Villas Ninh Van Bay (Nha Trang) – Nơi nghỉ dưỡng lý tưởng 

*Vinpearl Land*

Thủy Cung Vinpearl 

Xem biểu diễn nhạc nước tại Vinpearl Nha Trang 

Công viên nước Vinpearl Nha Trang

Khu vui chơi trong nhà của công viên giải trí Vinpearl

Khu vui chơi ngoài trời của công viên giải trí Vinpearl

*Lễ hội:*

Lễ hội Tháp Bà - Nha Trang (20/03 - 23/03)

----------


## thietht

8 đặc sản nổi tiếng của Nha Trang 

Đặc sản Nha Trang – không thể bỏ qua

Đến Nha Trang phải nếm hải sản ngon-bổ-rẻ

Những món ăn hấp dẫn ở Nha Trang

Hải sản tươi Nha Trang  

Mộc mạc như bún sứa Nha Trang 

Chả cá Nha Trang - ngọt bùi vàng ươm ^^ chẹp chẹp 

3 món không nên bỏ qua khi đến Nha Trang 

Bún Sứa Nha Trang  

Bún lá cá dầm Ninh Hoà 

Gỏi Cá Mai 

Cua biển 

Bánh Căn Nha Trang 

Vịt cầu Dứa

Cơm Niêu Nhà Đỏ

Nấm ở Nha Trang

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Ngọc Trai

Nhà hàng Nhật - Hanabusa tại Khách sạn Sunrise Nha Trang

*Nhà hàng Majestic*
- 105 B Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai

*Nhà hàng Nha Trang Seafood*
- 46 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, Nha Trang

*Nhà hàng Martinez*
- Địa chỉ: 07 - Lê Lợi - Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa

*Nhà hàng Thùy Dương* 
- Địa chỉ: Phía bắc cầu Trần Phú, Đại lộ Phạm Văn Đồng, P. Vĩnh Thọ, TP. Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa.
- Tel: (058) 3543787

*Nhà hàng cơm Thiên Bình*
- Địa chỉ : 5B, Trần Hưng Đạo, TP. Nha Trang.
- Tel: (058) 212222– (0582) 214444

----------


## thietht

*>> Các khu nghỉ dưỡng xa xỉ hút khách ở Nha Trang*

Khách sạn sheraton
- Địa chỉ: 26 Trần Phú Lộc Thọ, Nha Trang Khánh Hòa‎

Khách sạn Majestic Nha Trang Hotel

Khách sạn An Khang (2 sao)
- Địa chỉ: 13 Nguyễn Trung Trực, Nha Trang

Khách sạn King Town Nha Trang ( 3 sao ) 
- Địa chỉ : 92 Nguyễn Thiện Thuật , Nha Trang ,Khánh Hòa 

Khách Sạn Starlet Nha Trang ( 3 sao ) 
- Địa chỉ: 32 -34 Tuệ Tĩnh , Nha Trang , Khánh Hòa 

Khách Sạn Copac Nha Trang ( 3 sao ) 
- Địa chỉ: 89 Hồng Bàng , Nha Trang , Khánh Hòa 

Khách sạn Đông Phương 2 Nha Trang ( 3 sao ) 
- Địa chỉ: 96 A4 Trần Phú , Nha Trang , Khánh Hòa 

Khách sạn Happy Light Nha Trang ( 3 sao ) 
- Địa chỉ: 1A Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai - Nha Trang 

Khách Sạn Phú Quý 2 Nha Trang ( 3 sao ) 
- Địa chỉ: 01 Tuệ Tĩnh , Nha Trang , Khánh Hòa

Khách Sạn Summer Nha Trang ( 3 sao ) 
- Địa chỉ: 34 C-D Nguyễn Thiện Thuật - Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa

Khách Sạn Nhật Thành Nha Trang ( 3 sao ) 
- Địa chỉ: 57-59-61 Phan Bội Châu, Nha Trang 

Khách Sạn The Light Nha Trang ( 3 sao ) 
- Địa chỉ: 86B Trần Phú, tp Nha Trang 

Khách Sạn Lamy Nha Trang ( 3 sao ) 
- Địa chỉ :96 A4 Trần Phú , Nha Trang , Khánh Hòa

Khách Sạn Memory Nha Trang ( 3 sao ) 
- Địa chỉ : 28 A – Bắc Sơn , Phường Vĩnh Hải , Nha Trang 

Khách sạn Asia Paradise Nha Trang ( 3 sao ) 
- Địa chỉ : 06 Đường Biệt Thự, Tỉnh Khánh Hòa, TP. Nha Trang 

Khách Sạn Viet Sky Nha Trang ( 3 sao ) 
- Địa chỉ : 80 Lê Đại Hành , Nha Trang , Khánh Hòa

Khách Sạn Bali Nha Trang ( 3 sao ) 
- Địa chỉ :6P Hùng Vương , Nha Trang , Khánh Hòa

Khách Sạn Thăng Long Nha Trang ( 3 sao ) 
- Địa chỉ : 56 B Nguyễn Thiện Thuật , Nha Trang , Khánh Hòa

Nhà hàng Thùy Dương - Nha Trang 
- Địa chỉ: Phía bắc cầu Trần Phú, Đại lộ Phạm Văn Đồng, P. Vĩnh Thọ, TP. Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa.
- Tel: (058) 3543787

Khách sạn Viễn Đông - Nha Trang 
- Địa chỉ: 01 Trần Hưng Đạo, Nha Trang.
- Tel: (058) 821606 - 821608

Khách sạn Xanh - Nha Trang 
- 06 Hùng Vương, Nha Trang.
- Tel: (058) 525405

Khách sạn Paragon Nha Trang ( 3 sao )
- Địa chỉ : Vĩnh Nguyên , Nha Trang , Khánh Hòa

Khách Sạn Barcelona Nha Trang ( 3 sao )
- Địa chỉ :34E Nguyễn Thiện Thuật - Tân Lập - Nha trang 

Khách sạn Hòn Tằm Sea & Sun Nha Trang
- Địa chỉ: Số 2 Trần Quang Khải, TP Nha Trang, Tỉnh Khánh Hòa

Khác sạn Prime Nha Trang ( 3 sao )
- Địa chỉ : 04 Ton Dan Street, Khánh Hòa

----------


## thietht

*TỔNG HỢP CÁC TOUR DU LỊCH NHA TRANG - TOUR DU LICH NHA TRANG*
Tour du lịch Tắm mát biển xanh Nha Trang (3 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 1.750.000 VNĐ/Khách

Sài Gòn - Nha Trang - Sài Gòn (3 Ngày 2 Đêm) - Giá 3.198.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hồ Chí Minh - Nha Trang - Hồ Chí Minh (3 Ngày 2 Đêm ) - Giá 3.795.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour du lịch Nha Trang - Biển Đảo (1 ngày) - Giá 199.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà nội - vinpearl land - vịnh nha phu - Hà Nội (3 ngày 2 đêm - Khởi hành: Thứ 4,6 hàng tuần) - Giá 2.120.000 VNĐ/Khách
 Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearlland ( 4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 3.880.000 VNĐ/Khách
Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Hà Nội (3 ngày 2 đêm) - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách
Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Đà Lạt - Hà Nội (5 Ngày 4 Đêm) - Giá tour 4.950.000 Giá KM 4.455.000 VNĐ/Khách
Sài Gòn – Tháp Bà – Vinpearlland (4 ngày 3 đêm - Khởi hành 7,14,21,28/3 ) - Giá 3.099.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## hangnt

Một vài hình ảnh về Diamond Bay Resort Nha Trang

Độc đáo triển lãm điêu khắc trên cát

Nha Trang đêm xuân

Đêm hội Festival Nha Trang rực rỡ sắc màu

Xứ Trầm Nha Trang - đẹp từ mọi góc nhìn

Nha Trang - đẹp từ tiên nhiên đến con người

Vịnh Vinpeal Nha Trang - vẻ đẹp không thể bỏ quên

Khoảng lặng mùa thu ở thành phố ngàn hoa Nha Trang

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Nha Trang

----------

